# my tank is a nursery



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I recently adopted some fish from a friend who took their tank down and a breeding pair of BNP was included. There was about 14 frys and while I was fishing out the last one I discovered about a dozen wigglers (still feeding off their egg sack). Transferred to my 20g successfully on Friday and today they have changed from pale orangy color to a darker brown like their parents. So cool to see them develop and see the tails grow so quickly.
I bought a couple of breeding caves in case the parents decide they need to breed again. Stay tuned 

Tried taking some pics but they are so tiny it was hard for the camera to focus.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Cant wait for pictures! thats awesome


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz new pleco dad lol It is really cool to watch how develop, is real interesting


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

It's been just over a week and a half now and the growth rate was so fast that I have since released them into the tank.
Fun to watch for sure.


----------



## Emily (May 4, 2010)

They look so cute! I was desperate for one of the little guys but I know that it's less risky to get bigger ones... Geez, why do the logical things always have to be the less fun things?


----------



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

Emily said:


> They look so cute! I was desperate for one of the little guys but I know that it's less risky to get bigger ones... Geez, why do the logical things always have to be the less fun things?


Wait a week or two


----------

